# How can it be so rubbish !



## stelam (Mar 11, 2016)

Washed the car early Saturday morning and had bought some Simoniz Alloy cleaner for the wheels (I wanted to get some Bilt Hamber but forgot to order it).
I sprayed on the cleaner, left for a few minutes, hosed off and nothing 
The wheels were cool and whilst I appreciate this is not a premium product I did at least expect some sort of cleaning action. To be fair the wheels have not been cleaned for 3 months but surely it should have done something.
Anyway I took the bottle back to Halfords and got my money back and will order some Bilt Hamber but just thought I would post this to see if any one else has experienced this.


----------



## HubertK (Mar 12, 2015)

I picked it up in tesco for couple quid few weeks ago and found it pretty good, nothing amazing but I was satisfied with the result for the price. I've used autoglym alloy wheel cleaner before and would probably say Simoniz had very simillar cleaning performance.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

The bottle had said to spray and agitate with a brush. 

Not the best but okay for the price.


----------



## stelam (Mar 11, 2016)

I appreciate it said agitate with a brush but I have seen the videos for Bilt Hamber, Bilberry etc and they start to work without any agitating so I thought I would see if the Simoniz did the same, obviously not.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

So you bought a product, didn't follow the instructions and then you were disappointed that it didn't work?? Operator error I think, not the product!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

As you said 

"To be fair the wheels have not been cleaned for 3 months" 

This would have been a slight issue for any wheel cleaner if you expecting it to work with out the need for agitation. You have to remember most of the time when your looking at reviews for cleaners etc, a lot of the example wheels/cars etc being shown will have had some sort of protection on them making them easier to clean.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

What you also need to remember is the photos you see online of the "bleeding" wheel cleaners are applied to dirty wheels to give maximum bleeding effect. Ultimately they should be cleaned as much as possible before applying an iron remover product or you're just wasting product.


----------



## stelam (Mar 11, 2016)

I guess you are all right, I suppose I was hoping that you could get a product simply spray onto the wheels, leave for a few minutes, agitate in between the spokes and hose off. 
TBH I do not like cleaning wheels and was hoping there was a product that took all the effort out of the job.

A bit of elbow grease it is then !


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Get them properly sealed with a ceramic and you can just hose them down every week. Worst case is you use a bit of your shampoo and a mitt (dedicated to the wheels only of course).


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

yeah pull the wheels clean properly and then seal with something like C5, you can then just rinse them clean every week. I hate doing wheels also and looked fr the magic solution you seek, but its not out there.


----------



## giggs (May 20, 2011)

Will_G said:


> What you also need to remember is the photos you see online of the "bleeding" wheel cleaners are applied to dirty wheels to give maximum bleeding effect. Ultimately they should be cleaned as much as possible before applying an iron remover product or you're just wasting product.


Glad to hear some common sense. You're 100% right, but most of us are just after that bleeding effect. The fun ends when these products aren't able to clean unprotected wheels even with agitation. That's sad for top selling 'wheel cleaners' or should I say 'freshly applied brake dust removers'.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

If the wheels are in a bit of a state, then Wonder Wheels in the silver bottle gives fantastic results. You can't use it regularly as it is strong, but great to get the worst off neglected wheels.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Was it the red stuff? I thought it was great. Used it the other week before a show to make my poor wheels look a lot better. It was £2 from Tesco.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

I have found that wolf iron and AF iron both do a pretty good touchless wheel wash, you can leave the wolfs to dry and then jet of , does a pretty good job., not perfect but pretty good.


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

You joined 3 months ago and did not clean your wheels in the last 3 months ? You can take a camel to water but you cant make them drink anything lol.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Kiashuma said:


> Was it the red stuff? I thought it was great. Used it the other week before a show to make my poor wheels look a lot better. It was £2 from Tesco.


No, the red "Hot Wheels" is the weaker one, I mean the "Super Alloy Wheel Cleaner" in the silver bottle - it is epic strong 💪.

Too strong for regular use on half decent alloys, but fantastic as the first step in cleaning tired old alloys back to life.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

GleemSpray said:


> No, the red "Hot Wheels" is the weaker one, I mean the "Super Alloy Wheel Cleaner" in the silver bottle - it is epic strong 💪.
> 
> Too strong for regular use on half decent alloys, but fantastic as the first step in cleaning tired old alloys back to life.


Is that not wonderwheels mate?
This is the one i have used.
https://www.cromwell.co.uk/shop/aut...-129f235df603&istItemId=aqrxqwwrq&istBid=tztx


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry Kiashuma, i read your message out of context.


----------



## stelam (Mar 11, 2016)

dave- said:


> You joined 3 months ago and did not clean your wheels in the last 3 months ? You can take a camel to water but you cant make them drink anything lol.


You think that's bad.
I picked up my car early March, took a Friday off work and spent the next 2 days washing, claying, polishing, sealing and then waxing the car bodywork.
All I did with the wheels was a quick going over with an old sponge using the dirty water that was left after washing the car. 
As I said I hate cleaning wheels


----------

